# quattro emblem



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

where can i order a quattro emblem that looks like the one off of a 1990 audi quattro 

http://www.cartype.com/pics/1623/full/quattro_emblem.jpg

something like this

thanks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

eBay. Ive gotten badges off of there and restored them. I like classic Audi emblems on my car. My Turbo grill badge is from an old TD Volvo. I like to add a little tasteful nostalgia to the car. I'm currently looking for a Haldex badge for my grill. Once I get a Haldex blue, I plan Om painting the badge to match the controller. A tasteful mod that only Audi/TT owners would get.


----------

